# Fun Guys or Reliable Men?



## Mexikorn (Aug 21, 2018)

A quick poll for the ladies. What do you want in a man? Someone reliable with a steady job who will give you sexy offspring or a guy who knows how to have fun and lightens up your life with his goofy attitude. Not necessarily mutually exclusive but if you have a clear preference vote that. *shrug*

Poll posted by anonymous unicorn


----------



## Yamato (Aug 22, 2018)

Fun dude.


----------



## Natty (Aug 22, 2018)

Why is this gender specific? Why just narrow it down like this?

I'd prefer a fun girl, but they're not mutually exclusive. That being said, a partner who was getting paid any amount is reliable enough for me at this point. But I'd rather someone who's able to make me laugh and make me happy with their presence. I need my fucking cuddles.


----------



## Djomla (Aug 22, 2018)

Good dog.


----------



## Mexikorn (Aug 22, 2018)

@Natty why only women? For Research purposes


----------



## Natty (Aug 22, 2018)

Mexican Unicorn said:


> @Natty why only women? For Research purposes


----------



## Mexikorn (Aug 22, 2018)

Then dont vote u gay bitch 
￼


----------



## Mexikorn (Aug 22, 2018)

Im interested in your opinion anyways tho


----------



## Mexikorn (Aug 22, 2018)

Basically i wanna know what people expect from a relationship (just very boiled down) and make statistical analysis


----------



## Natty (Aug 22, 2018)

Mexican Unicorn said:


> Basically i wanna know what people expect from a relationship (just very boiled down) and make statistical analysis



I think we have another robot on the forum.

I only asked cause it's weird you narrowed it down just just asking ladies and about men. Well, I find it weird.

I already gave my take. My partner being able to secure my happiness is what I look for rather than financial stability. I don't want kids either so..


----------



## Magic (Aug 22, 2018)

Mexican Unicorn said:


> Then dont vote u gay bitch
> ￼


Really rude.


----------



## Aphrodite (Aug 23, 2018)

I vote to stay single.


----------



## A. Waltz (Aug 23, 2018)

Natty said:


> Why is this gender specific? Why just narrow it down like this?
> 
> I'd prefer a fun girl, but they're not mutually exclusive. That being said, a partner who was getting paid any amount is reliable enough for me at this point. But I'd rather someone who's able to make me laugh and make me happy with their presence. I need my fucking cuddles.


really??? for once something is directed at women and ur reaction is "hurr durr why not for men uhhjf d why is everything for women boohooo"


----------



## Natty (Aug 23, 2018)

A. Waltz said:


> really??? for once something is directed at women and ur reaction is "hurr durr why not for men uhhjf d why is everything for women boohooo"



I just want to be more inclusive... Plus there maybe gay/bi men who have answers and gay/bi women who have them too.. 


WELP

FUCK MEN ALL ANSWERS ONLY FROM WOMEN OTHERWISE I'M BANNING YOU


----------



## Stringer (Aug 23, 2018)

Natty said:


> I just want to be more inclusive... Plus there maybe gay/bi men who have answers and gay/bi women who have them too..
> 
> 
> WELP
> ...


this thread completely flew over your head lmao

he's a guy trying to know what girls look for in a man, exclusively from a female perspective, you'd have to be pretty dense not to catch that


----------



## Mider T (Aug 23, 2018)

Can you make it bigger? I can't read it


----------



## Virus (Aug 23, 2018)

Okay now I am triggered!!

Sooo according to this thread the conclusion is basically that girls/females will not drool over me and my success when I will be working as a physician with a speciality in neurology and PhD in neuroscience using optogenetics as a way to study hyperexcitable neurocircuits in epilepsy?? I will be making millions and this thread is telling me that a girl will choose the funny Chad who works at starbucks and hits the gym 8 times a week? Haha lol allow me to activate Papez circuit of emotion and laugh my gluteus maximus off


----------



## Fëanáro (Aug 23, 2018)

A. Waltz said:


> really??? for once something is directed at women and ur reaction is "hurr durr why not for men uhhjf d why is everything for women boohooo"


I'm pretty sure that reaction wasn't "why not for men" when a lesbian asks it...


----------



## Ashi (Aug 23, 2018)

I'm not a chick but Im pretty sure it's a matter of balance

No one wants to be with a spastic asshole or some blockhead who just nods their head at everything


----------



## Mυgen (Aug 23, 2018)

just remember that nice guys tend to end up to finish last

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Aug 23, 2018)

Virus said:


> Okay now I am triggered!!
> 
> Sooo according to this thread the conclusion is basically that girls/females will not drool over me and my success when I will be working as a physician with a speciality in neurology and PhD in neuroscience using optogenetics as a way to study hyperexcitable neurocircuits in epilepsy?? I will be making millions and this thread is telling me that a girl will choose the funny Chad who works at starbucks and hits the gym 8 times a week? Haha lol allow me to activate Papez circuit of emotion and laugh my gluteus maximus off



While you're in the lab, I'll take care of your girl. win win.


----------



## nobody (Aug 23, 2018)

Reliable men preferably older men in there 40s just so i can have a father figure.


----------



## Natty (Aug 23, 2018)

RemChu said:


> While you're in the lab, I'll take care of your girl. win win.



Poly relationships win!


----------



## Kiseki (Aug 23, 2018)

I've been with 'fun' guys and they literally have nothing to offer. They're usually just boys who still need to grow up. Its no use to seek a serious relationship into guys who are not mature by any means. Of course it all depends on what you look for.

At my age I only look at MEN. Not boys. Someone who has their shit together and is able to be responsible for things. Not because I emotionally want children right now, but my body isn't getting any younger. I just had a relationship for 6 years with a fun guy, who was too scared to discuss marriage or having children, so yeah... that's a no. Don't waste a girl's/woman's time if they're in their 20s. If you have no intention to get serious in the end... then be HONEST about that from the start.


----------



## Island (Aug 23, 2018)

I feel like OP's question can be rephrased as "Are you over or under 25?"


----------



## Natty (Aug 23, 2018)

Island said:


> I feel like OP's question can be rephrased as "Are you over or under 25?"



Or, "will you or will you not date me?"


----------



## A. Waltz (Aug 23, 2018)

Natty said:


> I just want to be more inclusive... Plus there maybe gay/bi men who have answers and gay/bi women who have them too..
> 
> 
> WELP
> ...


honestly i was pleasantly surprised to see a thread asking women for their opinions on something and people had to ruin it because "omg how dare women get something for once and not men !!! outrage! !!"

reliability is nice of course, it does get emotionally tiring if someone always bails or does something 'unpredictable' like that all the time. i appreciate the maturity and that they have their shit together, ambition and discipline to follow their goals. that can be very attractive. i would like to be in a power couple, because rent/housing here is ridiculously expensive, so also it is a matter of being able to rely financially on a partner as well. of course i want to do my part, i hope i can sustain myself, but even if i earn lets say 60k a year, that is barely half of what we would need to afford a house here. so it makes sense to have a partner that is reliable in that sense as well.

of course i love fun people too! i think if he has a good sense of humor and doesnt take himself or life too seriously that would be great too, alongside being reliable. because in the end it doesn't matter how reliable they are, if they bore you to death youre gonna get depressed either way. i want to be able to enjoy their company. they dont even have to be the life of every party they enter, but it's important to get along and be compatible in that sense. 

i think if you follow what you want to do and genuinely love it, you will have that 'reliability' in your work, you will have that work ethic that lets you be successful. you can still be a fun guy! in fact i would want him to enjoy his work. 

though i do like 'life of the party' types too T___T im young enough to be able to still go for that!! when im older i guess i can worry on reliable men lol

charisma and charm oof

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Aug 23, 2018)

Lawlz


----------



## Natty (Aug 23, 2018)

Can I have a sugar mommy and then have funny mommy on the side


----------



## Mexikorn (Aug 23, 2018)

Natty said:


> Can I have a sugar mommy and then have funny mommy on the side


Implying that sugar mommies can't be fun? SMH


----------



## Natty (Aug 23, 2018)

Mexican Unicorn said:


> Implying that sugar mommies can't be fun? SMH



The more, the merrier.


----------



## Sassy (Aug 23, 2018)

Both. But being reliable is def on the top list tho.


----------



## murasex (Aug 23, 2018)

Reliable men are much sexier.


----------



## Aphrodite (Aug 24, 2018)

Virus said:


> Okay now I am triggered!!
> 
> Sooo according to this thread the conclusion is basically that girls/females will not drool over me and my success when I will be working as a physician with a speciality in neurology and PhD in neuroscience using optogenetics as a way to study hyperexcitable neurocircuits in epilepsy?? I will be making millions and this thread is telling me that a girl will choose the funny Chad who works at starbucks and hits the gym 8 times a week? Haha lol allow me to activate Papez circuit of emotion and laugh my gluteus maximus off



Thats why you look for other female doctors who can pronounce those words with you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

